

The guy who wrote AOL Mail, Jay Levitt, just died. So long Jay. - PythonDeveloper
http://www.facebook.com/jay.levitt?fref=ts

======
nostrademons
If there's an announcement on that Facebook page, it's private, and so maybe
it should remain so until there's an official obituary or announcement from
the family.

------
bradavogel
Sad. Jay was my old neighbor in Fairfax, VA. Awesome guy.

What was the cause of death?

~~~
PythonDeveloper
Jay was a cohort of mine @ AOL for several years, a real nice guy. I didn't
get the cause in the email.

~~~
sdw
I implemented Buddylist at AOL and worked with Jay. He was just down the hall
for a long time. Way too young!

